# cats pee smell - how do you get rid -



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

we are rennovating a flat that we intend to rent out, the previous occupants have obviously had  cats that have p*ssed all over the floor, particularly two spots that we have found to be wet since lifting the carpets  .  I've tried Zoflora, disinfectant and bleach, and its made no difference.  

Is there anything out there that will lift the smell. 

donna


----------



## Flavia (Oct 4, 2006)

I was told lemon flash was good at removing cat pee smells when we were in a similar situation & it worked for us.

Flavia.


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks very much flavia, i'll give it a try. xxx


----------



## ❣Audrey (Aug 22, 2008)

Bicarb of soda on it over night should lift the smell out xxx  Also vinegar will stop the wood from smelling xxx


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

If it's impregnated the wood you may find it better to replace the boards there


----------



## mcat (Jan 1, 2009)

we used surgical spirits before.

mcat


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Ok so how many times do we get asked that question at work! 

wash area well with biological soap powder solution. Once dry wipe area with surgical spirit.

Hope that helps  

xx


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

you guys are the best.... thanks so much. 

lulu where do you work that you get asked this?  

donna xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Rich is a vet and I am an ex vet nurse now veterinary receptionist (get to wear nail polish, lol!)


----------



## Young D (Oct 17, 2005)

thanks for that hon. 

prof waff sadly i think it has got impregnated but i will try this first just to try and save some money, 

thanks everyone xxx


----------

